# White Bread



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

I would love to see that dogs face after he did his "thing"....


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

what a mental picture that gave me.....very funny


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

I have a similar story that involves Moldy bread.


----------

